# Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??



## TheCarpboss (25. Februar 2012)

hallo ihr carphunters

wolld mal fragen ob man man karpfen auch mit Kartoffeln angeln kann...weil ein bekannter hat gesagt dort wo ich angel möchte wurden die karpfen sehr viel mit Kartoffeln und Nudeln gefangen wurden.;+. Der betreiber des angelladens hat gesagt es wäre gut den karpfen ein wenig Kartoffeln anzufüttern aber auch nicht zu viel!!!!!!dann am tag des angels soll man auch ein paar reinwerfen aber welche die gedippt wurden.(es sind nicht so große karpfen so um die 40-50 cm lang und so 4-5 kilo schwer) da kriegt man ja diese kleinen vorgemachten kartoffeln von lidl und aldi #6
würd mich auf antworten freuen. Danke im voraus))

mfg Ben


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Ja, das stimmt, früher wurden sehr viele Karpfen mit Kartoffeln oder Nudeln gefangen.

Gegen Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts fand jedoch, ausgelöst durch eine Flavour-induzierte Punktmutation des ST-Gens, die sich rasant ausbreitete, ein Evolutionssprung statt.

Seitdem kann man Karpfen nur noch mit Boilies fangen!

(siehe Abhandlung Prof.Dr.Barilla/Dr.Buitoni - Universität Carbonara 2001)

LG


----------



## Brummel (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Hallo Ben#h,

gerade in Gewässern die schon eine dicke Boilieschicht auf dem Grund haben kann ne Kartoffel den Tag retten.
Ich hab zwar noch keine aus dem Glas probiert, nehme immer die kleinen "Murmeln" aus dem Garten, kenne aber Leute die auch damit schon gefangen haben.
Gewaltwürfe wie mit dem Boilie kriegt man damit nicht hin, aber an sich ist die Kartoffel eigentlich ein "altbekannter" Karpfenköder, also versuchs ruhig mal wenn auf die "kugelrunden Eurostücke" nichts geht#6.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*



D_e_m_o_d_i schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, früher wurden sehr viele Karpfen mit Kartoffeln oder Nudeln gefangen.
> 
> Gegen Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts fand jedoch, ausgelöst durch eine Flavour-induzierte Punktmutation des ST-Gens, die sich rasant ausbreitete, ein Evolutionssprung statt.
> 
> ...



#6 So isses, früher war ne Kartoffel, halb gar gekocht mit z.B. Vanillezucker oder Kakao (heute nennt man das ja Flavour) der Topköder auf Karpfen!!!!!

Warscheinlich gibts inzwischen dafür den entsprechenden Boilie?!?!?#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bellaron (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Hey!
Probier doch mal die Kombi Kartoffel und eine Kichererbse.
Die Kichererbse ein bißchen einritzen,und dann als Stopper nutzen.Kichererbsen habe ich letztes Jahr gekocht,und ein paar Tage stehen gelassen, und später konnte man das Zeugs ziehen wie Kaugummi-Masse.Ich denke ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder mit eingefärbten Kichererbsen probieren.Richtig schönen Futterplatz aus Mais,Kicherbsen,Hanf und 16mm Boilies.Werde mir auch mal so ein Glas fertige Kartoffeln holen,Und auf dem Futterteppich anbieten.Wie sind die Kartoffeln den von der Kosistenz her?Sind doch bestimmt total weich,wenn sie für den menschlichen Verzehr sind,oder?Gruß Lars


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Das Problem ist, dass unsere Vorfahren die Kartoffeln (eig immer vorgekocht oder eingelegt) immer auf ein Vorfach mit Drilling gepackt wurden. Um waidgerechtes Angeln war man damals hierzulande nicht so bedacht. 

Die Kartoffel fängt immer noch - aber wenn erlaubt, würde ich Frolic Rind nehmen... einfache Laufbleimontage und ein Vorfach mit Haar. Das tuts auch


----------



## Bellaron (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Am besten noch ein Einzelhaken darüber.Wie bei einem Walllervorfach.Man kann auch einen etwas größeren Einzelhaken nehmen.Drilling ist echt brutal,wenn man sich das mal vorstellt.Will nicht das Maul sehen beim abhaken.Gruß Lars


----------



## Alex.k (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Kartoffeln kenne ich als Köder, aber Nudeln... Wie soll das funktionieren, ich kann mir gerade nicht erklären. Wer kann erklären?

Viele Karpfenangler füttern mit Kartoffeln bei uns an.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ...Warscheinlich gibts inzwischen dafür den entsprechenden Boilie?!?!?


Worauf du einen lassen kannst!
Ready: http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Kg-Boilies...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a13a40290
Selfmaderezepte kannst jede Menge googeln.



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... immer auf ein Vorfach mit Drilling gepackt wurden...


Man legt einfach einen breiten Halm, Blatt, o.ä. in den Hakenbogen beim aufziehen mit der Ködernadel. Hält dann schon einges besser. Ein Weitwurfköder ist das aber nicht.



Alex.k schrieb:


> ...aber Nudeln... ?


Klar, geht. Nimmst einfach Röhrennudeln wie Makkaroni o.ä.  Vorfach durch die Nudel durch, liegt dann im Hakenbogen auf. Darf natürlich nicht butterweich gekocht sein.
Hat ein paar Vorteile: fällt auf, weil hell - kann mit Lockstoffen gekocht werden - billig - und vor allem: benutzt kein Schwein!


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Worauf du einen lassen kannst!
> Ready: http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Kg-Boilies...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a13a40290
> Selfmaderezepte kannst jede Menge googeln.
> 
> ...



#6  Zur Not kann man die Nudeln auch selbst essen  ....was mit Boilies nicht unbedingt so nett ist.

Vor 35 Jahren hab ich meinen ersten Karpfen damit gefangen...und soll ich was sagen....heute beisen die immer noch drauf


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Für kurze Distanz reicht es, die Kartoffel, halb gar gekocht, mit der Ködernadel an einen relativ großen, starkdrähtigen Einzelhaken anzuködern.
(Drilling ist nicht waidgerecht!)
Wenns etwas weiter gehen soll: Zuerst ein Stück Brotkruste auf den Haken ziehen, so dass sie im Hakenbogen liegt, dann die Kartoffel mit der Ködernadel aufziehen, dann, um zu verhindern, dass die Vorfachschnur die Kartoffel beim Wurf zersäbelt, ein kurzes Stück Strohhalm übers Vorfach schieben und in der Kartoffel versenken. Die Brotkruste hält die Kartoffel
beim Wurf, weicht aber im Wasser auf, so dass der Anhieb gut durchkommt.


----------



## NickAdams (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Du kannst die Kartoffel auch einstrumpfen, d. h. in ein dünnes Stück Nylonstrumpf einwickeln. Dann wie ein Bolie ans Vorfach montieren. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich ob so Fragen ernst gemeint sind...;+


----------



## GandRalf (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Moin auch,

Die kleinen Kartoffeln aus dem Supermarkt sind klasse.
Die haben wir schon vor fast 30 Jahren verwendet.
Man kann sie durch zufügen von Lockstoffen, ins Wasser, aromatisieren, oder die Kartoffeln entnehmen und dann marinieren.
Um sie später dann auch richtig weit werfen zu können, gibt es jetzt einen Tip, tief aus der Karpfennanglerkiste:

Kartoffeln mit kleinen Plasikspießen aufspießen, und dann einzeln einfrieren.
Am Wasser kann man dann, durch das Loch, die Kartoffeln sauber auf das Vorfach fädeln. Das hält auch bei ordentlichen Würfen am Einzelhaken.
Beim Kontakt mit Wasser tauen die Kartoffeln dann recht schnell wieder auf! -Voilá!!:vik:

Und jetzt zum bestimmt aufkommenden -"Aber, die tauen doch bis zum Wasser wieder auf..."!






Transport in einer ausreichend großen Termoskanne ist ausreichend für eine ordentliche Zeit...#6
-Natürlich wird es im Hochsommer nicht unbedingt für ganze Tage reichen...|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Also um weit werfen zu können wurden die Kartoffeln wie hier beschrieben angeködert,oder nur kurz angekocht oder überhaupt nicht gekocht,die Carps fressen die trotzdem auch wenn sie hart sind.

Bei nicht gekochten muß mit Haar gefischt werden,oder sich anderwärtig was einfallen lassen.

Habe selbst schon genug Carps mit ungekochten Kartoffeln/stücke gefangen,ob gepellt oder ungepellt ging beides.

#h


----------



## DerJonsen (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Das Thema interessiert mich und ich hätte gerne mal einen Tipp dazu:

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir einige Karpfen mit Kartoffeln gefangen habe, allerdings ist das bestimmt 15 Jahre her. Wir haben damals mit Pose gefischt ne angekochte Kartoffel auf den Haken geschoben und mit Grashalmen festgebunden (mehr recht als schlecht, aber wir mussten nur 10m auswerfen)Problem war nur, dass der Haken in der Kartoffel "versenkt" wurde und dadurch (zumindest habe ich es als eine der Fehlerquellen angesehen, der Anschlag häufig nicht durchkam und dem Karpfen die Kartoffel quasi wieder aus dem Maul gezogen wurde)

Ich glaube ich werde dass diese Saison mal wieder versuchen,

würdet ihr die Kartoffel aufs Haar fädeln? oder direkt auf den Haken? bzw. würde eine einfache Montage auch funktionieren? quasi aufs Vorfach auffädeln, kurz vor dem Haken fixieren, so dass der Haken unten rausschaut und die Kartoffel etwas vorne dran hängt? Oder wie am dümmsten?

Habe jetzt einiges gelesen, wäre nett wenn mir ein Kartoffel-Karpfenspezi kurz erklären könnte was er als am sinnvollsten erachtet...

MFG und MErci


----------



## solifischer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Man könnte für das Anködern der Kartoffel auch PVA benutzen. So müsste man doch große Weiten erreichen können.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Der gutsortierte Fachhandel bietet sogenannte Meat-Stops an; "Boiliestopper" für weiches Frühstücksfleisch. Und wer die Kartoffeln lieber per Ködernadel aufzieht, der nimmt halt ein Stückchen von einem Weckgummi, das man anschließend über die Hakenspitze schiebt. Zusätzlich kann man die Kartoffeln auch, unter Zugabe von etwas Zucker (Karamelisieren...), etwas anbraten. Das hebt das Aroma durch hinzukommende Röststoffe und es festigt die Oberfläche.

Oder man nimmt den traditionellsten Kartoffelboilie: italienische Gnocchi aus dem Kühlregal. Aus der Tüte ans Haar, oder den Haken. Hobbyköche machen das natürlich selber und würzen entsprechend auf!


----------



## Knispel (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*



D_e_m_o_d_i schrieb:


> Für kurze Distanz reicht es, die Kartoffel, halb gar gekocht, mit der Ködernadel an einen relativ großen, starkdrähtigen Einzelhaken anzuködern.
> (Drilling ist nicht waidgerecht!)
> Wenns etwas weiter gehen soll: Zuerst ein Stück Brotkruste auf den Haken ziehen, so dass sie im Hakenbogen liegt, dann die Kartoffel mit der Ködernadel aufziehen, dann, um zu verhindern, dass die Vorfachschnur die Kartoffel beim Wurf zersäbelt, ein kurzes Stück Strohhalm übers Vorfach schieben und in der Kartoffel versenken. Die Brotkruste hält die Kartoffel
> beim Wurf, weicht aber im Wasser auf, so dass der Anhieb gut durchkommt.


 
oder wird im Vorfeld schon von den anderen Wasserbewohnern abgefressen.
Korrekt - so wird es gemacht - das beschrieb schon J. Gibbinson in seinem Buch : der Karpfen Anfang der 60 er Jahre.


----------



## Jagst-Carp (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

mit Kartoffeln haben wir schon vor 40Jahren geangelt und  gefangen,das nicht schlecht.Nur schade das dieser Köder ausser Mode gekommen ist................... ich glaub das mach ich wieder, schu mer mal was dabei heraus kommt...............


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Wie Gründler schon geschrieben hat...
Warum so kompliziert?
Wenn ich mit Kartoffel angel schmeiß ich sie in einen kochtopf mit Wasser und gebe da dann entweder Salz, Zucker oder sonstige Additive zu.
Kurz Kochen sodass nur die erste Schicht etwas weich ist, damit die Duftstoffe besser einziehen.
Oder man verzichtet ganz aufs Kochen was den Karpfen nicht wirklich stört.
Und dann ab damit aufs Haar-> das Beste was man machen kann.
Man kann auch mit Bohnen Karpfen fangen...bestimmt auch mit Kirschen.
Karpfen sind nämlich kleine Wasserschweinchen. 


mfg


----------



## chef (1. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Stück Schale an der Kartoffel(-Stück) lassen, nicht ganz durchkochen(festkochende Sorte), durch das Stück Schale aufziehen, zwischen Hakenbogen und Schale ein festeres Stück Grasshalm. Kannst weit werfen, das Ding.
Kostenpunkt ca 1 Ct ......
Bevor der ganze Chemiekack(flavour?) aufkam, war das sowas wie der Boili(?) heute. Kann von Kleinfischen nicht abgenagt werden und bei entsprechender Ködergrösse nicht von kleineren Fischen genommen werden.Auf Kapitale ruhig mal ne Kinderfaustgrosse Kartoffel ranhängen, kein Thema.
Jaja, war mal richtig einfach und günstig mit den Ködern und dem Anfüttern...... :q


----------



## Tylle (1. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfen mit Kartoffeln fangen??*

Meine Erfahrung an unserem See:

kleine Coktailkartoffeln kochen,3 kleine Tütchen Vanillepulver rein,etwas Zucker,aber nicht zuviel!!!!......dann haste den Top Köder.....dazu noch günstig und meines Erachtens genaso gut fänig.
Dem Schuppi aus meinem Pic hat das ganz gut geschmeckt,Länge 103m und knapp 40 Pfund,nebenbei bemerkt,bin kein Karpfenangler,aber wenn ich mal nen richtigen Drill möchte gehe ich mal auf die Carpis!!!!Mfg


----------

